#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > ZELFBOUW LUIDSPREKER FORUM >  >  BMS speakers

## sis

Kent of werkt er iemand met deze speakers , alsmede Coda audio?

http://www.bmspro.info/?&show=item&usbid=10267

http://www.codaaudio.net/

sis

----------


## S500D

Nee ik ken ze niet maar het ziet er wel degelijk uit.
Het zijn niet de goedkoopste speakers, zitten een beetje in de lijn met Beyma, RCF, 18 sound.
Dan zal het ook wel redelijk goeie kwaliteit zijn.

Gr Ron

----------


## ivo

Ik gebruik regelmatig BMS, duur maar zeer goede kwaliteit.

----------


## ebels

Kijk eens naar die 15N840 of z'n grotere broer de 18N850 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .
Duur, maar hier kan je zeker leuke dingen mee doen en ze wegen geen dr*l.

----------


## jakkes72

Dat CODA ziet er ook wel goed uit.
http://www.codaaudio.net/index.php?s...10258&id=54395
Een powered 18"

----------


## Janbo

BMS maakt zeker leuke units...  :Smile: 

Voor de 15N840 heb ik vier nieuwe BR-kasten gemaakt. In 90 liter spelen deze lineair van ongeveer 35 hz tot ruim 100 hz. De klankbalans is mede daardoor wat anders dan bij de meeste BR-subs in dit PA-segment, erg 'hifi'.

Keerzijde: 'slechts' 94-95 db gevoeligheid. Gelukkig kan dit beest 1.200 watt verwerken en dat zonder powerdip dankzij de Xmax van 14 mm. Met twee stuks per kant en een zware amp komt er daardoor toch een flink stuk volume uit!

Bij Ivo hebben we ze kort vergelijken met de SB150 (met de B&C 15TBX100). De BMS-en spelen wat precieser EN kunnen beduidend meer vermogen verwerken in het laag.
Als iemand dat interessant vindt, kan ik wel wat foto's plaatsen.

----------


## ivo

Heyyy hallo Jan, ja ik ben nieuwschierig naar de foto's  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Janbo, als dat zou kunnen : een fotootje en misschien de tekening van jou kasten , dat zou fijn zijn  :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Janbo

Ik ben niet superhandig met webhosting van afbeeldingen maar bij deze toch enkele plaatjes...

foto 1
foto 2
foto 3
foto 4
foto 5

Komend weekend worden de speakers afgemaakt met wielen, aansluitingen, rooster, foam.

----------


## AH

Vraagje.
Is het een goed idee om 2x 12n630 in een +/- 90L basreflex te plaatsen.
Lijkt mij dan wel een lekker compact subje te worden.
http://www.bmspro.info/photos/bmspro_info/12n630.pdf

----------


## sis

> Vraagje.
> Is het een goed idee om 2x 12n630 in een +/- 90L basreflex te plaatsen.
> Lijkt mij dan wel een lekker compact subje te worden.
> http://www.bmspro.info/photos/bmspro_info/12n630.pdf



Dit lijkt mij een geweldige uitdaging  :Wink:  
het juiste kastje en de juiste basreflex poorten, nou , daar moet wel iets mee te doen zijn !
Komaan ontwerpers hier op het forum, aan het werk  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  
sis

----------


## Rademakers

> Is het een goed idee om 2x 12n630 in een +/- 90L basreflex te plaatsen



Het kan wel, of het een goed idee is hangt van meerdere factoren af.

Hou er rekening mee dat het alles behalve een efficiente speaker is maar wel erg geschikt voor het echte subwerk (f6 @ 30 Hz). Wil je gewoon een klein baskastje dan zijn er betere opties, tenzij je het over een extern volume van 90 ltr hebt, dan blijven er weinig andere opties naast deze over.

Mvg Johan

----------


## sis

> Het kan wel, of het een goed idee is hangt van meerdere factoren af.
> 
> Hou er rekening mee dat het alles behalve een efficiente speaker is maar wel erg geschikt voor het echte subwerk (f6 @ 30 Hz). Wil je gewoon een klein baskastje dan zijn er betere opties, tenzij je het over een extern volume van 90 ltr hebt, dan blijven er weinig andere opties naast deze over.
> 
> Mvg Johan



Johan, ik weet dat je heel veel verstand hebt van speakers en speakerbehuizingen en alles wat erbij hoort, dat heb je al meermaals bewezen  :Wink:  

Misschien zou het leuk zijn om een dubbele 12" sub te ontwerpen ( met deze desbetreffende speaker, basreflex... ) in een relatieve kleine behuizing met een laag gewicht , maar toch met behoorlijke specificaties en prestaties !!

Ik denk dat menige forumleden hier onder ons daar baat kunnen bij hebben en zeker voor de kleinere feesten en locaties !!

sis

----------


## Janbo

Bij het ontwerpen van mijn 15" sub heb ik ook aan deze mogelijkheid gedacht maar er uiteindelijk toch niet voor gekozen.

De efficiency is zoals Johan al aangeeft erg laag, de totale output zal niet noemenswaardig meer zijn dan wat een enkele 15N840 doet. Daar win je dus weinig mee.
Verder wordt de kast niet kleiner en zelfs een klein beetje zwaarder doordat je twee speakers toepast. 
En niet onbelangrijk: per kast ben je rond de 100 euro meer kwijt aan units.

Een voordeeltje is wel dat je op 4 ohm komt en dus de boel met een gunstiger versterker kunt aansturen. Echter, er is ook een 4 ohm versie van de 15N840...

----------


## Contour

De BMS 15N840 is qua kastgrootte, diepgang en maximale SPL zeer lastig te verslaan. Dit komt met name door de extreem grote x-max van 14mm.

MVG Contour

----------


## sis

> De BMS 15N840 is qua kastgrootte, diepgang en maximale SPL zeer lastig te verslaan. Dit komt met name door de extreem grote x-max van 14mm.
> 
> MVG Contour



Dus een dubbele 12" is niet aan de orde ???
sis

----------


## Rademakers

In dit geval niet  :Wink:  

De behuizing/tuning, gegeven in de pdf geeft mooie resultaten. Er mag wel flink wat vermogen op.

Mvg Johan

----------


## Gast1401081

> Misschien zou het leuk zijn om een dubbele 12" sub te ontwerpen ( met deze desbetreffende speaker, basreflex... ) in een relatieve kleine behuizing met een laag gewicht , maar toch met behoorlijke specificaties en prestaties !!



ben zeer geinteresseeerd, alleen al vanwege het feit dat ome john geen dubbele 12" heeft...
wl een 2x10 (ums) en een 2x 15 (usw).. 

heb nog wel wat gegevens voor je waar nodig...

----------


## b bone

Hallo,

Ik bouw al enige tijd met BMS. Jammer dat deze speakers nog niet de erkenning krijgen die ze waard zijn.
Ik heb nu 2 SUB's met elk 2 x 15N840 er in. Per sub 2 x 1500W 8ohm (powersoft), dus totaal 6kW. Het geheel geeft een Meyer 600HP effect (en misschien wel meer). gemeten 130 dB continu van 30 tot 120 Hz. :Smile:

----------


## sis

> Hallo,
> 
> Ik bouw al enige tijd met BMS. Jammer dat deze speakers nog niet de erkenning krijgen die ze waard zijn.
> Ik heb nu 2 SUB's met elk 2 x 15N840 er in. Per sub 2 x 1500W 8ohm (powersoft), dus totaal 6kW. Het geheel geeft een Meyer 600HP effect (en misschien wel meer). gemeten 130 dB continu van 30 tot 120 Hz.



Heb je hier ook een tekening van ?
sis

----------


## walter

Deze zitten bij ons in de THL4 van turbosound, zijn wel de oem speakers.
Heb bij de leverancier eens een bestelling willen doen maar deze kregen spijtig nog geen factuur opgestuurd.

----------

